# Do you need to brush a poodle every day?



## ??? (May 9, 2013)

Also, how long does it usaully take
And if anyone could leave a link to a good brush that would be wonderful!
Thanks very much


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I comb Swizzle every day. It does not take long as he is a toy. I like to comb so I get down to the skin. CC makes a good comb and Les Pooches and CC make good brushes. You do not have to do this every day I just find it easier and quicker if I stay on top of it.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

I brush and comb every day. Only takes a few minutes each day. Then I brush her teeth. Everything is good, no surprises!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

It also depends on the dog. One of mine has hair that never mats. I only brush him like every other week when I bathe him. It's awesome!

My girl, however, she gets teeny little mats thatyou have to pick part with a single tooth of the comb if I don't *very thoroughly* brush & comb her at least every 2-3 days.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I brush mine every day...they are very active dogs so brushing takes any burrs, dirt, leaves out of their coat and prevents mats. It only takes a couple of minutes, so why not, is my philosophy. Then I comb every couple of days.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

I think its a good idea to brush every day. Teddy's hair matts easily. If he wears a sweater and I leave it on for a day, his hair will be matted. It also depends on the length of the hair. 

Teddy is a tiny toy weighing 4 pounds. If I brush him once a day, it would take me about 10 minutes. 

Last night I spent 3 hours brushing and getting rid of the matts. It took me that long because his hair was really matted and he is in need of getting groomed. I like doing it myself vs taking him to the groomers because I am super gentle thats why it takes me so long, and I know the groomer can't be that gentle and take 3 hours getting rid of the matts. 

Thats why I strongly recommend brushing everyday. I usually do it, but when I don't I spend 2-3 unmatting his hair


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I brush every day, takes me 20 minutes aprox. She gets a high value treat afterwards, so she knows and she behaves while I brush her. I feel like its a bonding moment and she looks all cute and fluffy afterwards!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I don't brush every day. With Jazz I brush every few days to prevent matts. With Bonnie she is now completely through coat change so she rarely gets a matt. I do her a couple times a week. I think it depends on the dog's hair texture. 

You need a good poodle comb, a slicker brush and a pin brush. I recently bought an expensive (it seemed to me) pin brush and the difference was amazing between it and the crummy one I had. 
My comb is from Chris Christenson
My pin brush is from Greyhound
My slickers (I bought three- a small, a large flat and one with long tines that is curved) are relatively inexpensive, but I did buy them from a grooming show. Don't buy your stuff at the major pet shops because the slickers tend to scratch and the pin brushes don't work (my experience- waste of money).


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I forgot to mention that it depends on how often you get the dog groomed or groom them yourself, too...if they have a bath and blowdry every 2 weeks, they're much easier to keep brushed and mat-free. I was complaining about mats on this forum a while ago (my dogs are in coat change which adds to the mat problem) and 3Dogs reminded me to blowdry them regularly, and yes, that made a huge difference! Now that it's not springtime-wet-and-muddy out, they're not getting wet everyday, which helps as well.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz is in a Miami clip now, so there isn't much to do, but every evening I comb out her topknot, ears, and bracelets. She gets her teeth brushed, too, and then a treat. All of that takes maybe 10 minutes. I have a pin brush, but I much prefer the comb.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Indiana said:


> I was complaining about mats on this forum a while ago (my dogs are in coat change which adds to the mat problem) and 3Dogs reminded me to blowdry them regularly, and yes, that made a huge difference!.


Indiana, what do you mean by in coat change? Sorry, we are new dog owners and thought poodles coats didn't change really. Showing my ignorance here!

Thanks


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Charlie (12lbs) and Edison (3lbs) got brush everyday. Brush hair and teeth before sleep. Do treat after and do a lot of praises during the process. You want to make it fun and quick. I did both about 15 min.

I used pin brush. Because I do them daily, no mats yet (cross fingers!).


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am the odd man out on this issue. 1. Depends on coat length, 2. Depends on age of dog pups have soft hair & will go through a coat change, 3. How often are you bathing & conditioning. I have 3 Poodles my Spoo has a rocking coat & in a pretty full coat is brushed when bathed & that is about every 2-3 weeks, now that competition is coming up he will be bathed weekly. Miss Louisa also is brushed when bathed every 1-2 weeks, never had a problem with coat change on her & she is over 2. Miss Echo is my conformation show dog in a Scandi puppy style when I got her at four months I did daily combing or some sort of grooming process. Every month I have spread out her combings. Now at 9 months she is combed & brushed with her baths about 1-2 weeks. Her TK is banded though every 2-3 days. Why I don't get mats is beyond me, all 3 have decent length of coats & good coats.

If leaving short then get a good comb & slicker brush I like the CC best for these. Get a good detangler & spritz on the section you are brushing. If bathing at home then you must dry the coat as well & brush then to remove mats. Always use a good conditioner. People always forget to condion & all 3 of my Poodles are conditioned everytime I shampoo.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Bridget and Poppy don't get brushed every day. They go to the groomer about every 6 - 8 weeks. Inbetween times they probably get bathed two or three times. After a bath it takes me about an hour each to blow dry and brush them with a slicker brush. I never find any matts in either of them. Between baths I will brush them as I feel like but no more than twice a week.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly get brushed with a pin brush, then combed everyday, sometimes twice depending on our activity. She has a long soft coat and it takes me about 20 mins each time cuz she has no mats. She gets bathed every 7-10 days and then the brushing/drying takes about an hour......it is a relaxing,& bonding time for us!


----------

